# Bilder anzeigen



## Hooksieler (20. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin aus dem Norden.
Ich habe eine Frage.
ich möchte in einer Tabelle oder einer HTML Seite Bilder anzeigen, und zwar untereinander.

bild1.jpg
bild2.jpg
bild3.jpg
bild4.jpg
bild5.jpg
bild6.jpg
bild7.jpg
bild8.jpg
bild9.jpg

beim erneutem laden der Seite sollen Sie in einer anderen Reihenfolge angezeigt werden. und zwar so:

bild2.jpg
bild4.jpg
bild8.jpg
bild1.jpg
bild5.jpg
bild3.jpg
bild9.jpg
bild7.jpg
bild6.jpg

Allso jedesmal in einer anderen Reihenfolge. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## schutzgeist (20. Juni 2005)

Da wirst Du allein mit html nicht weit kommen.


----------



## chpa (20. Juni 2005)

Bist du mit PHP fit?

Ich hätt da nämlich ne Lösung parat:

Du baust mit PHP eine Session ein. In dein Script schreibst du,

wenn keine session gesetzt ist soll er die Bilder in der ersten Reihenfolge zeigen und eine session setzen mit einer beliebigen Zahl. 

wenn er das zweite mal die seite lädt, dann hat er ja eine session mit der zahl. Jetzt sagst du ihm einfach, wenn eine Session mit der Zahl vorhanden - zeige Bilder in der Reihenfolge.

Verstanden?


----------



## Hooksieler (21. Juni 2005)

Nee leider nicht verstanden


----------



## thecamillo (21. Juni 2005)

Probiers mal mit JavaScript!

Da gibt es eine Funktion die sich math.random nennt! 

Damit lassen sich Zufallsergenisse erziehlen, allerdings weis ich nicht ob das auch von dir so gewollt ist

cu thecamillo


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juni 2005)

Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass HTML eine statische Auszeichnungssprache ist und selbst keinerlei Dynamik besitzt.

Und wie meine Vorredner es bereits erwähnten, hast du nun zwei grundlegende Möglichkeiten, dies zu dynamisieren: entweder client- oder serverseitig.
Ich persönlich würde übrigens eine serverseitige Lösung (beispielsweise mit PHP) vorziehen.


----------

